

V.gd – The ethical URL shortener - notfoss
https://v.gd/

======
nness
I was wondering how a service could claim to be "ethical," but they use a
carbon neutral hosting provider which I think fits the mould better than some
of the other claims. "Ethical" walks a fine line between socially good and
personal ideology.

~~~
notfoss
Some other good things I like about them are that they do not enable logging
for shortened links by default (which means less wastage of resources) and
they clearly show the destination a shortened link points to.

------
milliams
See [https://v.gd/ethics.php](https://v.gd/ethics.php) for why they're
'ethical'.

